# قمة «إنقاذ الأرض» تنطلق فى كوبنهاجن



## marcelino (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*قمة «إنقاذ الأرض» تنطلق فى كوبنهاجن.. والمظاهرات تجتاح العالم*



رسم توضيحى للانبعاثات فى دول أوروبا

*انطلقت أمس فى العاصمة الدنماركية كوبنهاجن أضخم قمة عالمية للمناخ، بمشاركة ١٥ ألف زعيم ومسؤول من ١٩٢ دولة ومنظمة حكومية وغير حكومية، بهدف إبرام اتفاقية جديدة بديلا عن بروتوكول كيوتو الذى ينتهى العمل به فى ٢٠١٢ للحد من ظاهرة الاحتباس الحرارى والتغير المناخى الذى يهدد كوكب الأرض.*
*بدأت فعاليات القمة بعروض غنائية وتجسيد مسرحى وبتحذيرات رئيس وزراء الدنمارك لارس لوكى راسموسن من الفشل، بالتزامن مع مسيرات ومظاهرات سلمية فى مختلف قارات العالم للضغط على القادة المشاركين لإنقاذ كوكب الأرض، فيما حشدت الشرطة الدنماركية أكثر من نصف قواتها لتأمين القمة.*
*ورغم تزايد التفاؤل بالتوصل إلى اتفاق ملزم يرضى كل الأطراف، تواجه القمة معضلة التغلب على أزمة الثقة والخلافات بين الشمال والجنوب بشأن تقاسم عبء الحد من الانبعاثات، إذ تطالب دول الجنوب الشمال الثرى بتحمل فاتورة الطفرة الصناعية.*
* وفى الوقت نفسه، سادت تحذيرات من عدة جهات بشأن مخاوف إخفاق القمة فى التوصل لاتفاق جديد يكون ثمن الفشل فيه باهظا، وسيؤدى إلى انهيار إنتاج الحبوب وانقراض مئات الأنواع من الأجناس الحية وارتفاع منسوب المحيطات والهجرة القسرية لمئات الملايين من الأشخاص بسبب الفيضانات والجفاف.*
*وهيمن حضور النشطاء والمنظمات غير الحكومية على المؤتمر، فيما انتقد العديد من المنظمات المصرية المعنية بالبيئة تجاهل الحكومة لها، فيما يتعلق بالتنسيق المشترك لتقديم مطالب موحدة أمام المجتمع الدولى، وصلت إلى حد مقاطعة بعض محررى البيئة للمؤتمر، احتجاجا على أداء وزارة البيئة المصرية.*
*وكشفت دراسة حكومية، أن الصناعة المصرية تساهم بنسبة ٠.٦% من انبعاثات ثانى أكسيد الكربون فى العالم، وحذرت الدراسة التى أعدتها شركة ماكينزى العالمية من أن هذه النسبة قد تتضاعف فى ٢٠١٥ ما لم تتخذ الحكومة إجراءات للحد من تأثيراتها.*
 
*المصدر*​


----------



## kalimooo (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*الشكر الك يا باشا

للخبرية

الرب يباركك*


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الرب يباركك

موضوع فى منتهى الروووعه

شكرا جدا​


----------



## HappyButterfly (8 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم 
وظاهرة الاحتباس الحرارى ظاهرة خطيرة ربنا يحفظنا 
ميرسى لك كتير مارسلسنو 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## وليم تل (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا مارسيلينو
على الخبر الهام وتعب محبتك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## marcelino (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*ثانكس اخواتى الاحباء مروركم*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى على الخبر المهم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tena_tntn (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*ميرسي علي الخبر*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مرسي للخبر المهم 
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## marcelino (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*ثاانكس منونا , تينااااا , الملكه*

*نورتم الموضوع*​


----------

